

Beliefs that helped us build a $270 million company in 5 years - jejune06
http://mkatz0630.tumblr.com/post/7520656534/15-beliefs-that-helped-us-build-a-270-million-company

======
dhimes
This is a very interesting post. I am intrigued by point 11, but it's written
so abstractly that I'm not quite sure I understand what he(?)'s saying. What
are the groups he's talking about? Functional groups (of employees, like
'marketing')? If that's correct, who are the stakeholders within that group?
Perhaps he meant 'leader' of these groups, or 'strong personalities.'

Or is he talking about people who have an interest in the product (the usual
use of the term 'stakeholders'). In which case, what is this variable
compensation he's talking about?

I wonder how big a company has to be before this paragraph is something that
actually has to be managed. Goal alignment has to be continual throughout the
company's lifetime, of course, but at what point do you have to start
identifying 'thought leaders' within groups and have to take special care that
the group's own personality has goals aligned with the company?

I'd love to hear someone with this experience, of having stuck with a startup
through some period where the mixture of talent has 'condensed' into separate
functional groups, enlighten this paragraph a bit.

------
curiouslurker
Quite a remarkable feat and I am happy for their success but frankly no 'non
obvious insights'. It was a rather long and boring post.

------
drum
I liked the article but didn't see any mention of the company name. Also, what
do they sell?

~~~
jcc80
It's in the first sentence - interclick, acquired by Yahoo for $270 MM couple
years ago.

------
hipsters_unite
Should probably be updated to reflect the year of the post.

------
ivanbrussik
literally one of the best posts I've read all year.

------
jinbom
good posting~!

